
US Pres. Trump: Will Invoke Defense Production Act Against Coronavirus - anonymuse
https://www.fxstreet.com/news/us-pres-trump-will-invoke-defense-production-act-against-coronavirus-202003181610
======
anonymuse
Notes:

\-------

\- FEMA is moving to level 1.

\- The DPA was last invoked during the cold war

\- Links to FEMA [1] and Wikipedia [2]

\- Doctors may now practice across state lines

\- A 100 page plan has been recently published which references an 18 month
cycle for the pandemic [3]

\- There was a reference to a "significant proportion" of serious infection
rates in the millennial generation based on early reports from India

Links:

\-------

[1] [https://www.fema.gov/defense-production-act-
overview](https://www.fema.gov/defense-production-act-overview)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense_Production_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense_Production_Act)

[3]
[https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6819-covid-19-respon...](https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6819-covid-19-response-
plan/d367f758bec47cad361f/optimized/full.pdf#page=1)

